# NOTD March 17th 2011 - St Patrick's Day Manicure



## Diava (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Guys, thought I'd share my St Patrick's Day manicure with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you all have an awesome day





OPI Chip Skip
Base Coat: OPI Nail Envy
Zoya Gemma
Top Coat Seche Vite
Clover design using the pen part of Nail Star Art Pen in green then glitter applied using the brush end of Nail Star Art Pen in green Glitter
Top Coat Seche Vite








am still quite new to using nail art pens, so i definitely need a lot more practice, but this was a lot of fun, and I absolutely love Zoya's Gemma its such an unusual green polish, anyway hope you guys likey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh wow! You drew those clovers yourself? So cool. I like that green too.


----------



## Diava (Mar 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh wow! You drew those clovers yourself? So cool. I like that green too.



thanxxx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did indeed, I searched through all my Konad plates looking for a clover or something similar and couldn't find anything, so I gave free hand a go, I'm quite happy with how they turned out, but I still need a lot more practice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 16, 2011)

LOVE Gemma!


----------



## katana (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very cute Mani! There have been so many pretty St. Patricks day designs!


----------



## vixie13 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm waiting for my Gemma (and such) to show up! Can't wait! Totally love it! Perfect for St. Patty's Day!


----------



## heartlee (Mar 17, 2011)

Very cute Diava! I didn't go with the holiday but I'm in love with my NOTD!!


----------



## Geek (Mar 17, 2011)

Featured your nails on the Homepage!  Very nice for St Pattys day


----------



## Diava (Mar 17, 2011)

awww thanxxxxx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's awesome!!

I adore that hello kitty manicure Heartlee, it's too cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Diava

X


----------



## llehsal (Mar 17, 2011)

This is beautiful!!!!  Pretty colour green.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 17, 2011)

Very cute, love the gold dots


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 17, 2011)

Diava, was your mani inspired by my tutorial?


----------



## Diava (Mar 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Diava, was your mani inspired by my tutorial?


I just watched your tutorial vid now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I'd seen the piccie of your gorgeous manicure before, but not the video, I hadn't actually noticed how similar our st. paddy's manis actually are lol,    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think your dotting technique worked a lot better than the way i blobbed on the shamrock with the nail art pen, I recently bought a dotting tool, but I've still not had the chance to use it, I really need to get round to that, your awesome tutorial has actually inspired me to give it a go, I've not seen the dotting technique before so I was a little lost on how to go about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The technique would probably work well with the nail art pens too actually, dots are a bit easier to control then trying to draw with the pen tip :S I found that exceptionally hard :S 

Diava

X


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah ^^;

Dotting tools are wonderful. I got mine as a set of 5 double sided, with different sizes on ebay for like $4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

